# Training Videos/Tips/Magazines



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

If you know of great lessons on video or something along those lines post here i need all i can get

i dont mind spending cash on a video at all

I just dont wanna spend a lot for private lessons right now


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

Check this website out Online Golf Instruction : Lower Golf Score : Instructional Golf videos. 

I have used one of these personally and found it very helpful.

Cheers


----------

